
Show HN: Visualize your life - scottndecker
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lifetimeofweeks.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lifetimeofweeks.com&#x2F;</a><p>Just created this over the weekend.  Would love any feedback, bugs, thoughts, enhancement ideas, etc.
======
tonysickpony
I like the idea and had some fun play around with OP's website. I like the
footnote on not collecting any data. Hope OP get more attraction.

------
aroy314
please use dd/mm/yyyy format, or provide calendar picker

~~~
gjvc
Absolutely not. ISO 8601 exists to facilitate international information
transfer, and if you are working in any context which remotely requires that,
it should be your first and only choice.

